# Stanley Rule and Level Co No 29 find



## Brodan (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought this Stanley Plane while picking through an "antique" shop. Not knowin much about it, I gave $47 for it. I've included links to a few pics of it. Looking for any information or a source of info.
































































As my plan is to use this plane, and this is new to me…. I'd appreciate any suggestions anyone has for checking it out and putting it into good useful shape.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Your plane looks to be a Type 7. 
Look up member Don W here on Lumberjocks for his blogs. 
He has a website Time Tested Tools as well. 
Both will provide info you may need.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Other than the following from this Site http://www.toolexchange.com.au/

This the best I can do right now. They have TON of info on there if you want to have a Look See and wade through it.



















Hope it's of some help.

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Also these ones VIA a "Google Image Search". Which could go on forever ….LOL… They are all 29's.

*NO!* Just broke my own Rule! Last time "Brodan" was on here was when he posted this. Nov. 30/14. If I get a Reply, that will be a small Miracle! * HORSE DROPPINGS!!!*


----------



## Brodan (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate the info.

I disaasembled and saw that all of the parts function. With out doing anything except reassembling, I used this plane to reasonably straighten the edge of 7 foot lengths of 4/4 rough red oak. Although a novice to fine woodworking and hand tools, the plane cut cleanly producing .004 thick shavings. So it seems to be "operational" 
The "sole" seems to be slightly convex and I think I need to flatten before being able to truly produce a straight/ flat surface. Since the mouth is narrow and hasn't been repaired, I'd like to get this right the first time, so I take minimum stock off of the sole and have minimal affect on the opening. Any advice on the best way to so this?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

This one is a Stanley #31









24" long, with a 2-3/8" wide iron.

I used a #6 iron bodied plane to flatten the sole on mine. Same as an iron sole, mark a bunch of lines across the width of the wood sole. THIN shavings until the lines are almost gone.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

if its already taking fine shavings, I wouldn't touch the sole. The #29 isn't extremely valuable, but yours is in exceptional shape.

check out supertool.com for some more information.


----------

